# Les images dans les nuages.



## Grug (2 Décembre 2007)

*Rochas powaaaah !*

"Oh, le nuage on dirait le père Noël"

"j'ai renversé mon café  et la tache, j'te jure, on aurait dit Bart Simpson"

"Dans les irrégularités du plafond se dessinaient le couronnement de Napoléon, tu sais la toile de David, bon, y'avait pas les couleurs, mais les masses étaient là, c'était saisissant.
Nan, j'avais rien bu."

etc.


Bref, prouvez le, montrer nous des photos de toutes ces images, ces dessins qui apparaissent avec la lumière, les ombres, le vent

Bien sur, vous pouvez retoucher les contrastes, un poil les couleurs, recadrer etc. mais pas redessiner l'image. 
Comme de bien entendu, uniquement des photos que vous avez faites.

Pas de flood, pas de commentaires, juste des images, et éventuellement, ce qu'elles représentent et le lieu, le moment, les circonstances, où elles ont été  faites.

* Exemple :* le marin barbu au nez crochu qui est passé hier soir sur le mur de la cuisine. (ravagée par une fuite d'eau, la cuisine, pas le chef de gare. )






​


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2007)

Bien, ça se bouscule pas dans ce fil.
Serais je le seul à avoir des visons ? 

En attendant : François Fillon dans mes chaussettes.

Le premier qui le trouve gagne une immense satisfaction.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

Désolé je ne vois pas de marin barbu au nez crochu dans la première photographie   :rateau:


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2007)

Perdu.
essaye encore


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Perdu.
> essaye encore


Aaaaah ! Là oui


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

Pas trouvé François Fillon


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Pas trouvé François Fillon



C'est peut-être à partir du trou dans le filet à chaussettes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Heu dites...
On est obligé de se droguer pour participer à ce fil?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est peut-être à partir du trou dans le filet à chaussettes



Là peut-être :


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2007)

vous savez quoi ? ce fil va se terminer en jus de chaussettes sur le zinc&#8230;


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Là peut-être :


François Fillon ???? :hein:


----------



## dool (12 Décembre 2007)

Il n'y a sûrement que moi pour le voir mais dans cette photo qui nous annonce la tempête je vois Eole...bon d'accord c'est p'têt pas lui mais il m'interpelle ce visage dans les nuages....


T'as vu Grug, t'as dit nuage, je mets nuage !!! Docile la Doolette


----------



## macmarco (12 Décembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> ​
> Il n'y a sûrement que moi pour le voir mais dans cette photo qui nous annonce la tempête je vois Eole...bon d'accord c'est p'têt pas lui mais il m'interpelle ce visage dans les nuages....
> 
> 
> T'as vu Grug, t'as dit nuage, je mets nuage !!! Docile la Doolette




Très belle photo !  

T'es pas la seule, moi, j'ai vu le souffle d'Éole !


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Décembre 2007)

un tic-tac-toe géant?
qui joue avec les ronds?


ps: j'ai toujours pas capté F.Fillon...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Juin 2008)

Remontée de sujet. Tout ça me fait penser à un article lu récemment qui traite de la *pareidolie*


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2008)

merci je cherchais le terme&#8230; moi j'aime bien pratiquer quand je suis amoureux&#8230; 

edit : malheureusement, ce n'est pas le terme que je cherchais, là, je suis désolé, ça me semble trop foutraque pour avoir une quelconque valeur&#8230; t'as pas une autre idée ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> edit : malheureusement, ce n'est pas le terme que je cherchais, là, je suis désolé, ça me semble trop foutraque pour avoir une quelconque valeur t'as pas une autre idée ?


Comment ça trop foutraque ?


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2008)

bah il y a un terme plus simple et plus juste&#8230;


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Juin 2008)

Je narrive pas à croire que je nai jamais posté de photos de mes séjours en Australie et en Nouvelle-Zélande. Ben oui je sais :rose:

Cette photo prise près dAlice Springs dans le Territoire du Nord fait penser à trois dinosaures, non ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

*dites, la limite des images visibles par tout écran d'ordinateur vous fait chier ou quoi ?
*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Juin 2008)

Je ne comprends pas là jai fait une cie ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

j'ai déjà répondu approximativement 1500 fois&#8230;


----------

